# Any A.N.T. owners out there?



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

I ran across these bikes in my search for a new cycle and love the Club Racing model. I can't find any discussions on these here, I guess they are pretty rare. Anybody ever own or ride or seen one?

www.antbikemike.com


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Interesting stuff*

I don't know anything about ANT, but I went to the Web site and it looks like he is producing some pretty cool bikes. Big emphasis on town bikes and commuters, but I also like the looks of his club racer. The ANT headtube badge looks especially cool.
JM


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

*Yup*



CBar said:


> I ran across these bikes in my search for a new cycle and love the Club Racing model. I can't find any discussions on these here, I guess they are pretty rare. Anybody ever own or ride or seen one?
> 
> www.antbikemike.com


I have a Bantam. I absolutely love it. The fit and finish is fantastic, and the headtube badge is pretty darn cool. If you call A.N.T. you can talk to Mike (He was also a co-founder of Independent Fabrication, he left IF last year to start A.N.T). I've seen a few around here in the Boston area, and they all look good.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

This fixed gear ANT was posted on Fixed Gear Gallery not too long ago.

https://fixedgeargallery.com/2004/f/lydia.htm


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

I often look around the house to see what I could sell in order to get a Major Taylor or a Scorcher.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

One more ANT from fixedgeargallery.com


----------

